# तकनीकी मंच > मोबाइल > ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम  : एंड्रोइड >  एंड्रोइड के लिए गेम्स, अप्लिकेसन, सोफ्टवेअर   सब कुछ

## Devil khan

*दोस्तों इस सूत्र में में आप के लिए कोशिश करूँगा एंड्रोइड फोंस के लिए सोफ्टवेअर ,गेम्स और सोफ्टवेअर ला सकू ............उम्मीद है आप को पसंद आएगा*

----------


## Devil khan

Empress of the Deep









http://directmirror.com/files/PBW8IBXG

----------


## Devil khan

Nanosaur 2 armv6 qvga hvga wvga apk free download







http://directmirror.com/files/ZWBRFARM

----------


## Devil khan

http://www.mediafire.com/?dhld106ak20rllo

----------


## Devil khan

*Max Payne Mobile wvga apk+sd data free download* 



The
groundbreaking original cinematic action-shooter, Max Payne introduced
the concept of Bullet Time® in videogames. Through its stylish
slow-motion gunplay combined with a dark and twisted story, Max Payne
redefined the action-shooter genre.    Max Payne Mobile wvga apk and sd files free download
 Max Payne Mobile for Android
has been fully optimized for the NVIDIA® Tegra® 3 quad-core mobile
processor with additional antistrophic texture filtering and enhanced
lighting effects providing one of the most visually immersive Max Payne
Mobile experiences available.
 Features:
 • Max Payne’s signature slow motion gunplay, Bullet Time®
 • Stunningly sharp, HD quality resolution and textures
 • Gameplay tailored for touch screen devices
 • Highly customizable controls
 • Multiple aiming modes
 • Compatible with the GameStop Wireless Game Controller and select USB gamepads
 • Integrated with Immersion Haptic Vibration Feedback
 • Tailor your visual experience with adjustable graphic settings
 • Unlock cheats, track your stats and more with full Rockstar Games Social Club integration
*Download Now* *Max Payne Mobile wvga apk free download*  *Apk Mirror1* *Max Payne Mobile wvga sd data free download (1.15 GB)* *Sd data Mirror1* *Sd data Mirror2*  *Install apk and place data folder in SDCard/Android/Data
Use titanium backup and restore data only* *Download Titanium Backup file  (extract to sd card/Titamiumbackup folder)* Max Payne Mobile is now available on:
 Android
Phones: Motorola Razr, Razr Maxx, Motorola Atrix, Motorola Photon,
Motorola Droid Bionic, HTC Rezound, HTC One X, HTC One S, HTC Evo 3D,
HTC Sensation, HTC Droid Incredible 2, Samsung Galaxy Nexus, Samsung
Nexus S, Samsung Galaxy Note, Samsung S2, Samsung Galaxy R, Sony Xperia
Play, Sony Xperia S, Sony Walkman Z Series Media Player
 Android
Tablets: Acer Iconia, Asus Eee Pad Transformer, Asus Eee Pad Transformer
Prime, LG Optimus Pad, Medion Lifetab, Motorola Xoom, Samsung Galaxy
Tab 8.9 / 10.1, Sony Tablet S, Sony Tablet P, Toshiba Thrive, HTC Flyer,
HTC Jetstream
 For those using the “Skip to Level” cheat, we
recommend that you have weapons in your inventory; as you will start a
new level with your current weapon set.
 Languages Supported: English, French, Italian, German, S******, Russian and Japanese.
*Please ensure you have at least* *1.33 GB** of free space before installing Max Payne Mobile.*
 Find out more about Max Payne 3: http://www.rockstargames.com/maxpayne3
 Mobile Version developed by War Drum Studios

----------


## Devil khan

MEGASTUNT™ Mayhem Pro is the perfect action sports game that mixes  racing, showmanship and total destruction into one thrilling experience.
 Do you have what it takes to perform unbelieveable stunts with some of the world’s most extreme trucks?
 These trucks are unmatched in raw power and pure awesomeness! They  will electrify crowds and gain loyal fans with the right driver…are you  the one?
*Download Now* *MEGASTUNT™ Mayhem Pro apk*

----------


## Devil khan

*Temple Run: Brave qvga, hvga, wvga and armv6 apk free download* 
 TEMPLE RUN: BRAVE IS AN OFFICIAL APP WITH AN ALL NEW LOOK AND ARCHERY  FEATURES!From Imangi, the makers of Temple Run, and Disney comes a new  take on the most exhilarating app. Join Merida from Disney/Pixar Brave  as you run, slide, jump, turn and shoot your way across the wilds of  Scotland on an endless running adventure!
*Download Now* *Temple Run: Brave qvga, hvga, wvga and armv6 apk*  * Mirror Link* New features just for Temple Run: Brave –
• Introducing ARCHERY – tap targets to shoot a bullseye and earn extra coins
• New, amazing visuals. It looks better than ever!
• All new environments inspired by Disney/Pixar Brave and the wilds of Scotland
• Play as Merida from Disney/Pixar Brave
• Outrun Mordu, the demon bear, to earn running glory
 Bonus: Download Temple Run: Brave and start running with $.99 worth of coins for FREE, that’s 2500 coins for power-ups and more!
 ———————————
 Also includes all the great features from Temple Run:
• Simple swipe and tilt control that are easy to use and just feel right
• Level up your character and use crazy

----------


## Devil khan

New & Exciting challenges with sluggers all over the world! Are you  ready for some more homeruns? Don’t miss this unique chance to receive  free stars! Get your gifts, blast away homeruns, and enjoy the Summer  Heat with Homerun Battle 2!All New Homerun Battle 2 is Here! Blast away  your Best Hits! Become The Homerun LEGEND !  *Homerun Battle 2 v1.0.7 apk: Android Games free download*    Update Alert!
 Hell has broken free tonight!
 New battle begins in Hell stadium!
 Choose to be a devil, or one of the four guardian spirits
 10 Million Sluggers Worldwide, 300 Million Online Matchups
 NOW the Ultimate Homerun Derby Returns: HOMERUN BATTLE 2!
 Back
and better than ever, the beloved real-time worldwide slugger battle
has a sequel! Prepare to play the best android baseball smashin’ game
against sluggers worldwide.
 ★This game supports English, and
 FEATURES
 PLAY AGAINST OTHER PLAYERS around the WORLD
 CUSTOMIZABLE CHARACTERS
 Gender,
body structure, skin tone…customize them all! And extra stats and
skills can be added with interesting styles, clothing, and bats.
 CHOOSE A STADIUM
 Choose your own stadium: Eye-popping and fantastic themes with exciting grand-slams!
 6 DIFFERENT MODES
 DUEL : 1-on-1 Match-up Battle
 SURVIVAL : Survival Match-up Item Battle
 MISSION : Match-up with a maximum of 4 players to Clear Missions
 BURNING : Never-ending throws burn through the wind, Swing Blast High
 ARCADE : Challenge on Achievements and New Records
 TRAINING : Practice and train to be the all-time Slugger
 SOCIAL “POWERING” NETWORKS
 Play socially! Enjoy community activities on Com2uS Hub, chat during gameplay and easy rival-add functions
 UPGRADED SPEED & BATTING HITS
 _________________________________________
 CRITIC’S QUOTES
 TouchArcade:
“Homerun Battle 2 has all the elements that made the original such a
hit and more. It’s fun, it’s easy to learn and it’d keep you occupied
for a considerable amount of time.”
 GameZebo: “Batting cage-like gameplay is a lot of fun. Slick graphics.”
 148Apps:
“…everything boils down to see ball, hit ball, watch fireworks go
off. On this level the game is very satisfying and in many cases
downright addictive.”
 everythingicafe: “I have found this to be a blissfully simple and entertaining game.”
 TouchGen: “Homerun Battle 2 is a homerun derby session on steroids.”
 AppEggs: “The most interesting Virtual Homerun game!”
*Downlaod Now* *Homerun Battle 2 v1.0.7 apk*

----------


## Devil khan

Released App Name: Dolphin Browser HD 8.5.1 Apk Supported Android version: Android 2.0 and up Category Description: Communication App Overview: Powerful, Fast & Elegant web browser for Android 2.0+.Browsing made wonderful.   Dolphin Browser HD is the FASTEST, EASIEST and most FUN mobile browser. ★ #1 Mobile Browser on Android Market ★ Over 10,000,000 total downloads ★ #2 on CNET’s 100 ★ #1 PC Mag’s “The 40 Best Free Apps for 2011″ ★★★★★ Dolphin Browser’s Gestures and sidebars make web surfing fast, intuitive and fun while on the go. – USA Today ★★★★★ “…it’s a great, simple browser that feels more at home on a touchscreen device than pretty much anything else you’ll try. – Lifehacker  Features: ★ Add-on – With more than 60 Add-ons and counting, beef up your dolphin by installing the Add-ons for the tasks you need at your fingertips. ★ Webzine – Fast loading, without ads; Webzine simplifies the way you read your favorite news, blogs and websites. ★ Gesture – Let your inner artist out and create a personal symbol to access the websites you use the most. ★ Speed Dial – Visit you favorite sites on the go with one touch. ★ Tabbed browsing – No need to toggle between screens, tabbed browsing lets you open and switch between pages fast as lightening. ★ SideBars – Make the best of mobile interface via Dolphin SideBar. ★ MenuBar – The fastest way to customize, share and find information.  What’s in this version: 1.Dolphin Garage: support add-ons and PhoneGap web apps developed by 3rd party developers by giving them access to 150 Dolphin internal APIs 2. Support 4 new Add-ons: Dropbox for Dolphin, Save to Pocket, Dolphin Evernote Add-on and Dolphin PhoneGap Add-on 3. Support Wikipedia web app: open 20 million Wiki articles in 280 languages, without needing to install a native app 4. Various stability and performance improvement 










 Download

http://www.megashare.com/4349808

----------


## Devil khan

*Download Now* *Mini Motor Racing armv 6 qvga hvga apk* *Mini Motor Racing armv 6 qvga hvga sd* *Mini Motor Racing armv 6 qvga hvga apk & Sd data free download* *Download Now* *Mini Motor Racing armv 6 qvga hvga apk* *Mini Motor Racing armv 6 qvga hvga sd data* *How to Install:*
 1) Install apk
 2) Put the sd data to sdcard/Android/Obb/..here
 3) If you cant find any folder named ‘Obb’, create it!
 4) Enjoy the game!
 This seems like the game that could finally dethrone the Reckless Racing series” – Droidgamers

----------


## Devil khan

*Machinarium v1.0 apk: Android latest puzzle games free download* 


Solve  puzzles, quests, brain-teasers and mini-games to rid the city of the  wicked Black Cap Brotherhood robots. Gorgeous hand-drawn graphics and  animations bring the robot’s story to life, using unique comic bubbles  and symbols to convey the plot.
 The Machinarium world is populated only by robots of various forms  and functions. One of the most interesting places in this world is old,  rusty and legendary city of Machinarium where the game takes place.
 Backgrounds and characters are 2D hand-drawn represented through carefully crafted animations.
 An award winning and original soundtrack compliments the game play throughout.
 Best Indie Game of the Year – DIY Gamer, Gamasutra, VGChartz.com
 Excellence in Visual Art (Independent Games Festival)
 (NOTE ON COMPATIBLE DEVICES: Version 1.0 is designed to give the best  experience on devices such as tablets with 1024×600 or 1280×800 and  higher screens. While the newest phones with larger screens and  1280×720+ resolution are capable of playing the game, some users have  found some puzzles more difficult than they were designed to be due to  small touch zones. We will look to improve this issue with future  updates. Thank you for your support)
*Download Now* *Machinarium v1.0 apk: Android latest puzzle games free download*

----------


## Devil khan

*Men In Black 3 wvga apk + sd data: Android hd games free download*   Forthe first time ever, you will be in charge of the MIB agency, but  don’tworry, Agent O, Agent K and Frank will help you to run the agency  and fight against this new threat to mankind.
 Good luck.
 CREATE AND MANAGE YOUR OWN MIB AGENCY
 • Train your agents and assign them to missions
 • Access a wide range of MIB weapons and gadgets like the Neuralyzer, the Deatomizer and the infamous Noisy Cricket.
 • Build dozens of different rooms to upgrade your weapons and develop your agency.
 TAKE DOWN ENEMIES IN 1969 & 2012 NEW YORK
 • Travel in time to fight aliens in different areas of New York including Brooklyn, Times Square, and Central Park
 • Utilize your agent’s futuristic weapons and equipment
 • Meet dozens of aliens faithfully inspired by the Men in Black universe
 ASK YOUR FRIENDS TO JOIN THE AGENCY
 • Invite your friends from Gameloft LIVE! & Facebook to play
 • Ask for your friends’ help during fights to defeat powerful aliens
 • Visit your friends’ headquarters and get rewarded for lending a hand
*Download Men In Black 3 wvga apk*  *Download Men In Black 3 wvga data for Mali* *Download Men In Black 3 wvga data for PowerVR* MEN
IN BLACK™ 3, in theaters May 25th, 2012. In Men in Black 3, Agents J
and K are back… in time. J has seen some inexplicable things in his 15
years with the Men in Black, but nothing, not even aliens, perplexes
him as much as his wry, reticent partner. But when K’s life and the fate
of the planet are at stake, Agent J will have to travel back in time to
put things right. J discovers that there are secrets to the universe
that K never told him — secrets that will reveal themselves as he teams
up with the young Agent K to save his partner, the agency, and the
future of humankind.
 —-
 Visit our official site at http://www.gameloft.com
 Follow us on Twitter at http://twitter.com/gameloft or like us on  Facebook at http://facebook.com/gameloft to get more info about all our  upcoming titles.
 Check out our videos and game trailers on www.youtube.com/gameloft.
 Discover our blog at http://blog.gameloft.com/ for the inside scoop on everything Gameloft.

----------


## saam

*भाई मेरे पास SAMSUNG GALAXY ACE S5830 मोबाइल हे पर उसमे जो भी एप्लीकेशन  डाउनलोड होती हे वो फोन मेमोरी में होती हे क्या कोई रास्ता हे की सभी एप्लीकेशन मेमोरी कार्ड में इंस्टाल हो....
*

----------


## fauji bhai

अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र, कृपया जारी रखें.

----------


## Devil khan

> *भाई मेरे पास SAMSUNG GALAXY ACE S5830 मोबाइल हे पर उसमे जो भी एप्लीकेशन  डाउनलोड होती हे वो फोन मेमोरी में होती हे क्या कोई रास्ता हे की सभी एप्लीकेशन मेमोरी कार्ड में इंस्टाल हो....
> *





मित्र सायद ये आपकी मदद करे 

https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...e.app2sd&hl=en

----------


## Devil khan

*The Dark Knight Rises by Gameloft v1.0.6 apk +SD Data for Android*  

The Dark Knight Rises 1.0.6 apk+data for Android


 Become Batman and save Gotham City from the biggest threat it's ever  faced.The epic conclusion to filmmaker Christopher Nolan’s Batman  trilogy arrives on Android in the exclusive video game inspired by the  movie.
THE EXCLUSIVE GAME INSPIRED BY THE DARK KNIGHT RISES
After  being gone for eight years, Bruce Wayne gets back into action as Batman.  Waiting for him are the mysterious Selina Kyle and Bane, a lethal  adversary on a crusade to tear apart Batman’s legacy piece by piece.
Meet all of Batman’s allies and regain your strength to protect Gotham City from Bane.
Become  completely immersed in the story thanks to likenesses of all the  movie’s main characters like Catwoman, Lucius Fox and Commissioner  Gordon.
AN EPIC GAMING EXPERIENCE
Dozens of missions plus random  events will make you feel all the thrills of being a superhero. Deal  with hostage situations, bomb squads, jailbreaks and car chases to prove  that you’re the true protector of Gotham.
A thrilling fighting system that puts you right in the heart of the action thanks to many different moves and cinematic effects.
Collect items hidden within the city to unlock upgrades and new fighting skills for Batman.
PLAY AS THE DARK KNIGHT
Access  Batman’s complete arsenal and learn how to take full advantage of each  tool. Use the Grapnel to cross the city or to defeat foes, throw the  Batarang to knock out your enemies or to hit a distant button; the  possibilities are infinite.
When s and gadgets are of no use, The  Dark Knight relies on his vehicles to get the job done. Drive the  Bat-Pod for special vigilante missions or pilot The Bat for fast travel  across the city.
EXPERIENCE GOTHAM AS YOU NEVER HAVE BEFORE
Explore  the entire city of Gotham and its different districts spread across a  huge map and enjoy stunning graphics for total immersion in the dark  universe of Batman.  

*The Dark Knight Rises by Gameloft v1.0.6 +data for Android Download Instructions:-* *APK-* *The Dark Knight Rises by Gameloft v1.0.6 apk Download Link (Without Waiting)*  *The Dark Knight Rises by Gameloft v1.0.6 apk (filesear.com)*  *SD Data Files-*  *The Dark Knight Rises by Gameloft 1.06 SD Data* *(4shared.com)*  *The Dark Knight Rises by Gameloft 1.0.6 SD Data (Filesear.com)*  *Titanium Backup Files-*  *The Dark Knight Rises by Gameloft v1.0.6 Titanium Backup Files (Zippyshare.com)*  *The Dark Knight Rises by Gameloft v1.0.6* *Titanium Backup Files* *(Filesear.com)* *Installation Instruction:*  (Only for Rooted users / Offline)
 1. Install APK
2. Copy 'com.gameloft.android.ANMP.GloftKRHM' folder to 'sdcard/Android /obb'
3. Copy Titaniumbackup files to Titaniumbackup folder and Restore 'Data only' with Titanium backup
4. Launch the Game

----------


## Devil khan

*Real Steel HD 1.0.18 apk + SD Data Files for Android Free Download*  Thursday, 12 July 2012     




Real Steel HD android


  Champions aren't born. They're made.

The ONLY official game "Real Steel" on Android Market.
Gizmodo says, "game looks fun as hell."
iPhoneappreview says, "Real Steel is a solid winner."

Real Steel is an underworld fighting game set in the near-future, where  2,000 pound robots fight in a no-holds barred battle to the death.  Featuring two play modes, you can either fight a roster of Robots  (Tournament Mode), each more challenging than the last, or fight in a  quick sparring match against your favorite opponents (Free Sparring  Mode). Your primary objective: defeat Midas and unlock all 8 unique  Robots.

*Data:* SDcard/Android/data/
 
 *Real Steel HD 1.0.18 apk Download Instructions:* *Real Steel HD 1.0.18 apk :*  *Real Steel HD 1.0.18 apk Download Link 1 (Uploading.com)*  *Real Steel HD 1.0.18 apk Download Link 2 (howfile.com)* *Real Steel HD 1.0.18 SD Data Files:*  *Real Steel HD 1.0.18 SD Data For Samsung/ Moto Download Link*  
  *Real Steel HD 1.0.18 SD Data For HTC*  
  *Real Steel HD 1.0.18 SD Data For LG*

----------


## Devil khan

*Gangstar Rio: City of Saints apk+sd data Files Free Download*

  Friday, 20 July 2012     




Gangstar Rio: City of Saints


  You’ll never experience a better way to discover Rio de Janeiro!
The acclaimed Gangstar series is back on Android devices to offer you a whole new place to have criminally good fun!
You’ll never experience a better way to discover Rio de Janeiro! 
SEE RIO… AND FIGHT 
For the first time ever in a sandbox game, explore the city of Rio de  Janeiro, Brazil. Discover 5 different neighborhoods including the  favelas, business district, beaches and jungle. Also, for the first time  in the Gangstar series, explore indoor environments fully realized in  3D. IT’S A LONG WAY TO THE TOP
Over 60 varied missions to complete, plus dozens of random events to give you hours of fun. 
Kill corrupt politicians, protect witnesses, deliver special packages,  steal cars and find out who tried to kill you and leave you for dead. 
SAY HELLO TO MY LITTLE FRIENDS
Access a wide range of weapons like handguns, rifles, bazookas and grenades plus a new local specialty: the Explosive Football.
Also drive dozens of vehicles including planes, helicopters and a tank,  and of course, you can steal, purchase and collect dozens of cars and  motorbikes. 
HAVE IT YOUR WAY
You can now customize your character. Unlock numerous shirts, pants,  hats, glasses and more that you can collect and use to customize your  character.
ENTER THE REAL BRAZIL
The realism has been pushed even further thanks to various radio  stations broadcasting hip hop, electro and funk music with several  licensed tracks:
- World Town - M.I.A. 
- Office Boy - Bonde do Role 
- Lingua de Tamanduá - MV Bill
 
 *Gangstar Rio: City of Saints Screen Shots:*

 
   
  
  
 
 
*Gangstar Rio: City of Saints apk + SD Data Files Download Instructions:*

 *Gangstar Rio: City of Saints (Wvga,Hvga) Apk (4shared.com)*  *Gangstar Rio: City of Saints (Wvga,Hvga) Apk (2shared.com)* 


 *Gangstar Rio: City of Saints SD Data Files* 

*Gangstar Rio: City of Saints Installation Instructions:*


Download Data (com.gameloft.android.ANMP.GloftG4H)Copy to sdcard/Android/dataDisable Internet ConnectionInstall apk And Launch the Game

----------


## rajivv

मेरे पास sumsung galaxy  y gt  s5360  android फ़ोन है मुझे इसके लिए call  recorder  without beep चाहिए. देने की कृपया करे.

----------


## s_modi20

मुझे अन्द्रोइड ४  का वो application  चाहिए जिससे मैं सिम कार्ड में कितने फ़ोन no  saved  हैं ,को मालूम कर सकूँ

----------


## BP Mishra

> मेरे पास sumsung galaxy  y gt  s5360  android फ़ोन है मुझे इसके लिए call  recorder  without beep चाहिए. देने की कृपया करे.


भाई आप इस लिंक पर जाओ और साइन इन करके इन्स्टाल करो यह बहुत अच्छा साफ्टवेयर है मैं इसे यूज कर रहा हूँ। 


*Auto Call Recorder*




Automatic call recorder.
Record all desired calls on your phone.
Select which calls to record:
You can record all calls or only those that are from numbers that are not in your contacts.
You can play, save and share the recorded calls.Please  note that on some devices recording a call is no possible so please  take that into consideration when rating the application.
Auto call recorder also supports wav , ANR, 3gp formats.
Recording on an external sd card or any location desired is also possible.
The audio source is now configurable. 
For playing the 3gp format you can use the "MX Video Player".
If you have a problem with the recording, please try to record with a different audio source, 
which you can configure in the settings tab.
Try to record with speaker on or off , until you find the best combination for your phone. 
For example you can try Audio Source -> Voice UpLink and speaker off.

----------


## BP Mishra

> मुझे अन्द्रोइड ४  का वो application  चाहिए जिससे मैं सिम कार्ड में कितने फ़ोन no  saved  हैं ,को मालूम कर सकूँ


 वह तो आप सिम मेमोरी से पता कर सकते हो।

----------


## fauji bhai

सूत्र एंड्रोइड सिस्टम में इतनी जानकारी देने के लिए बहोत बहोत आभार. कृपया अगर कोई अच्छी गेम्स का लिंक या उनके नाम बता देंगे तो बड़ी कृपा होगी आपकी.

----------


## BP Mishra

> भाई आप इस लिंक पर जाओ और साइन इन करके इन्स्टाल करो यह बहुत अच्छा साफ्टवेयर है मैं इसे यूज कर रहा हूँ। 
> 
> 
> *Auto Call Recorder*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



link-----   https://play.google.com/store/search...icorder&c=apps

----------


## BP Mishra

> सूत्र एंड्रोइड सिस्टम में इतनी जानकारी देने के लिए बहोत बहोत आभार. कृपया अगर कोई अच्छी गेम्स का लिंक या उनके नाम बता देंगे तो बड़ी कृपा होगी आपकी.


भाई एक बार यहाँ जाकर देखों। 

https://play.google.com/store/search?q=games&c=apps

----------


## rakesh_gupta

andorid game link

----------


## esanjay

android market application download direct free on window pc

----------


## sanjeetspice

Dear sir/madam

i beg to say that i purchage tvc mobile handset nuclear sx5 andard 4.0

i am not open is pattern lock in this device mobile my all pattern is attampt and gmail pattern attampt 

i am setting changed

wifi is off

mobile data is off

kindly tvc nuclear sx5 mobile not connect to internet any way 

i am very hearted in last 12 days plese help me

my email id is sanjeet0farmana@gmail.com

ya fir  aap mujhe pm bhi kr sakte h

----------


## fauji bhai

> भाई एक बार यहाँ जाकर देखों। 
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/search?q=games&c=apps


धन्यवाद मित्र आपका समय देने के लिए.

----------


## ashwanimale

गेम : टेम्पिल रन ओंज के आगे का वर्जन?

----------


## yuvraz

*पेड गेम को  फ्री डाउनलोड करने का कोइ उपाए बताए*

----------


## esanjay

mare pass preince of presia ke apk or obb flie hay, apk flie install ke or anroid floder me obb floder me obb extract floder pest keya per phir bhi game dowload per jati hi or anraoid data 
kay app bata sakte hi ke kase game install karu

----------

